# 2001 Altima Passenger headlight



## bigwulee (Apr 5, 2010)

How do I replaced the passenger side headlight bulb on a 2001 Nissan Altima?
I can't figure out how to get to the bulb.

Pictures or videos would be helpful.


----------



## billyfrazier (Apr 18, 2008)

the 2000-2001 altima's headlights are more dificult to remove then the 98 and 99 i have a 99,i just pull the buld out done-but on the 00-01 the headlight assembley is all one piece,if you have your owner's manual,it tells you how to do it its not too complecated,but you do have to remove the whole light assembley,if you dont have a manual google it,but you can look and there are screws that remove the headlight houseing,pop out the bulb,reinstall the houseing,these headlight designs do the nead the lights aimed,i would go ahead and do all the lights at once-turn signal and parking light


----------

